# Can netbooks handle PS1/N64 Emulation?



## Awesom3

I kind of have a feeling that this is very close to something being locked... Maybe something that does get locked, but spec wise do you think any of the netbooks can handle PS1/N64 emulation? I'm looking at getting one for light gaming... as in like low spec games.


----------



## halifax1

A Lenovo S10 can run ePSXe or whatever and an N64 emu that I tried, and it ran just as smooth as running on my desktop.

Its going to depend on the power and the ram and the vga. Most of the are very similar, but on an S10 I had some good performance.


----------



## Gunderman456

Sure, my old 486 use to handle that and the old 486 is much slower then even current cheap laptops and netbooks should be fine too!


----------



## Awesom3

Thanks for the heads up. Which (in your opinion) is the best netbook? I kinda like cheap but not as cheap as the Jointech.


----------



## Gunderman456

Get an Asus in your budget range. They have been rated high in dependable hardware and performance!


----------



## huntman21014

The Dell Mini 9 looks pretty good, if you want a netbook that will play current games look into the Asus N10, it has dedicated nvidia 9300m graphics as well as an IGP to save battery, they are around $800 while the dell mini 9 starts at $350

EDIT> I am pretty sure I will be getting a mini 9, the tech and warranty support of dell sways me to the mini 9


----------



## Awesom3

Apps that I will be using mainly will be

Firefox
Photoshop CS3
Office 2007
PS1/N64 emulators
Windows Live Messenger
AIM
iTunes (sadly it's the best thing for the iPod)

Would an Acer Aspire One be enough? That looks pretty nice, it's compact and has a pretty attractive price tag.


----------



## Gunderman456

Any Acer I've owned, crapped out on me. I would not recommend Acer. Sort of a Westinghouse if you were bying a TV rather then getting let's say a Samsung.


----------



## xtascox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunderman456* 
Any Acer I've owned, crapped out on me. I would not recommend Acer. Sort of a Westinghouse if you were bying a TV rather then getting let's say a Samsung.


Must have gotten unlucky. I have an Acer Aspire and it's been going strong for over a year now with no hickups.

I would recommend an Acer in a heartbeat


----------



## h33b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtascox* 
Must have gotten unlucky. I have an Acer Aspire and it's been going strong for over a year now with no hickups.

I would recommend an Acer in a heartbeat

Same here, my dad's Acer has been alive and kicking for about two years.

OT: My aspire one is rocking, I love the thing. Haven't tried any emulators on it, though I have installed the frontend for snes9x.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

it should.. i dont think the n64/ps1 were that intensive.. would it be a latest netbook? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834115500
i suggest this one if you have enough money


----------



## Awesom3

If you don't mind can someone with an Acer Aspire One try using a PS1/N64 emulator and test a compatible game out?


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Awesom3* 
I kind of have a feeling that this is very close to something being locked... Maybe something that does get locked, but spec wise do you think any of the netbooks can handle PS1/N64 emulation? I'm looking at getting one for light gaming... as in like low spec games.


I beleive N64 is the hardest console to emulate on any system. Plus it lacks roms. I wouldnt waste my time with that. Seems most games are buggy or lack sound or something is wrong.

I'm not trying to derail you but maybe get a PSP if you can to play PSX games. No need to flash or any modding. Also there is a N64 emulator for PSP but again lack of roms for it and its buggy a little from what I read. Also you can emulate Gameboy Advance games, SNES, Sega, Atari, NES, MAME all on a 2GB or 4GB memory stick.


----------



## Saix225

my friend has an eee 1000h and it runs project 64 (n64 emulator) just fine, 30 fps.
my desktop (system below) runs at 60 (max). 30 is very playable.
except for when you set up a bunch of computers or humans (super smash bros) then it starts lagging just a little...


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sistum Id* 
I beleive N64 is the hardest console to emulate on any system. Plus it lacks roms. I wouldnt waste my time with that. Seems most games are buggy or lack sound or something is wrong.

I'm not trying to derail you but maybe get a PSP if you can to play PSX games. No need to flash or any modding. Also there is a N64 emulator for PSP but again lack of roms for it and its buggy a little from what I read. Also you can emulate Gameboy Advance games, SNES, Sega, Atari, NES, MAME all on a 2GB or 4GB memory stick.

That's a lie. N64 has been almost 100% emulated for years now, and there are hundreds of roms. You can find them everywhere.

Also, Lenovo S10 or the EEE are my favorite small netbooks. Nobody even gives the S10 the time of day, but it's actually really good.


----------



## xtascox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
That's a lie. N64 has been almost 100% emulated for years now, and there are hundreds of roms. You can find them everywhere.

Also, Lenovo S10 or the EEE are my favorite small netbooks. Nobody even gives the S10 the time of day, but it's actually really good.

Agreed. I have a pack of something like 160 roms (of course I own a physical copy of each game







). Project64 is a great emulator and I only ever had problems with it on ATI GPU's.


----------



## Saix225

...
http://www.coolrom.com/roms/n64/
http://www.emuparadise.org/roms/n64/
http://www.pj64-emu.com/

(I didn't read the TOS)


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtascox* 
Agreed. I have a pack of something like 160 roms (of course I own a physical copy of each game







). Project64 is a great emulator and I only ever had problems with it on ATI GPU's.

Agreed. Also, there are hundreds of really great plugins just for your system to be even more perfect to run it. I've used numerous plugins and they've all been great.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

I have a Dell Mini and love it. Not sure how well it would run an emulator though.


----------



## Jpshaff01

I used to have a Eee 1000h and it was great, I ran MAME emulator on it all the time in class haha. You not going to want to run photoshop on them though, it will be able to run it but with the tool bars and such the workspace is stupidly small nad not practical. Thats why I switched to a 12", WXGA seems to be the lowest workable resolution for Photoshop and 3ds max.


----------



## chuckcalo

I'm running a white Acer Aspire One with Vista ultimate, 120GB hdd and 1.5gb ram. N64 emulation works really good and so does PS1. I can run PS CS3 flawlessly aswell and all the programs you listed. I can't deny this thing never cease to amaze me.


----------



## silverbullet132

^^
i might end up getting one of those...the max ram is 2gb correct?
ps: am i the only one here that has every n64 game from every region?


----------



## Jpshaff01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverbullet132* 
^^
i might end up getting one of those...the max ram is 2gb correct?
ps: am i the only one here that has every n64 game from every region?









I think 1.5 gb and you have to take the whole thing apart to get to the ram. There is one slot and 512mb soldered to the motherboard.


----------



## chuckcalo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jpshaff01* 
I think 1.5 gb and you have to take the whole thing apart to get to the ram. There is one slot and 512mb soldered to the motherboard.

That's correct.


----------



## anjokid

Personally i own the Acer aspire one running linpus and i can tell you that i have managed to get PSX emulation working brilliantly, but this also depends on that os you have installed on your netbook.

I am not too sure on which emulation you can have on there but i can imagine if the PSX works then you should be able to get your N64 to work as well no problemo...

what OS are you looking for? windows or linux

Either one you should be able to get it working, Wine or cedega.


----------



## kmo_9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saix225* 
...
http://www.coolrom.com/roms/n64/
http://www.emuparadise.org/roms/n64/
http://www.pj64-emu.com/

(I didn't read the TOS)









haha good job


----------

